# kzoo is dead



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

my beloved kzoo got attack by a hawk a few days ago and he died last night Kzoo was a part indoor part outside pigeon he has a 8 by 8 7 feet tall cage he shares with his mate and his two kids but kzoo was really close to me when him and his family would be flying in the morning kzoo would land on my window outside and peck on the door until i would come outside and watch him fly if i would go back in he would peck on my window until i came outside he sleeps on the head board of my bed and stays with his family during the day in the morning at break fast i eat my cereal and he eats his seed out of a a bowl

when kzoo died i told my self that i would still let the other three out to fly so this morning i let kzoo's mate flora out and i went inside to get my cup of coffe and flora was no where to be found i went in her cage and the hawk must have followed her in her cage when she flew back in there flora is dead and so are her two babies the hawk will not come out what should i do he cant find out how to go back out


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG...........the hawk is IN a cage, with three dead birds?


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah he is out i took some raw meat and put it on the landing on the outside of the cage and the hawk flew out and grabed the meat the hawk didnt even eat my three other birds it killed them but didnt eat them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You are SURE they are dead? I'm so sorry this happened. I really don't know what to say..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Were these the only birds you had?


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah they are totally not breathing the hawk ripped floras wing off and justed killed the two other ones i dont have any more birds and i missed my kzoo


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, again, I'm very sorry...............probably, one mistake was letting the birds out again so soon after an attack. That hawk thought he could get a free meal.............


----------



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

well i didnt want to just not let them out they need exercize i didnt think the hawk would come back i didnt see any sign of him no where


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

floppy109909 said:


> well i didnt want to just not let them out they need exercize i didnt think the hawk would come back i didnt see any sign of him no where


Well, normally, if a hawk attacks your birds, you need to keep them in for a couple of days. Especially when the hawk actually gets one............he'll come back for more. It doesn't hurt anything for the birds to be locked up for a day or two. 
And another thing, don't EVER feed a hawk. I know you were trying to get him out of the cage, but that's not a good thing. He'll remember that piece of meat and will come back. And........if a hawk ever does get one of your birds, of course try to save the bird if you can, but even if the bird is dead, run the hawk off and try to get the bird. Don't ever let a hawk sit in your yard and have a meal. 
Just some advice.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that. It is important that the entrance to a cage/loft can only be accessible by your birds. Also supervising them while outside is also important. It probably would've saved those 3.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh no! Your poor birds!! I just posted on your other thread about Kzoo earlier about mine getting caught by a hawk and about how I didn't let them out for ages afterwards. If only I'd posted it a bit sooner  I'm so sorry that you've lost your birds. Still, at least something can be learnt from the experience, even if it isn't very pleasant.  x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about this horrible tragedy.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh floopy I am so so very sorry... I can only imagine what you are feeling. My heart goes out to you! Did I read your age right -- 14 yrs old? It's a horrible tragedy at any age, but I remember when I was 14 and I would not have handled something like this very well at all. 

Sounds like Kzoo was a treasure and that they all really loved you. My heart goes out to you along with a bunch of {{{{hugs}}}}

Fly high & free over the rainbow bridge Kzoo, Flora, and family. RIP.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really sorry this happened to your pigeons. You must be devastated.  I hope your new pigeons bring you some cheer.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so very very sorry for your loss-I do know how hard it can be! My thoughts are with you-guess I better check my bob out and see if a hawk can get in..did you have a bob?


----------



## BIGHEAD (Jul 7, 2008)

hey at least you gave him a nice life what other person would let him sleep on their headboard 
sorry for kzoo looked like a lovely bird and sounded so sweet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorry, too...hawks are really merciless. These things make me cry.

A thought. I don't have one, but in theory, along with a secure ingress/egress, maybe this would be beneficial:

http://jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=72&SubCategoryID=753&ProductID=3075


----------

